# More ducks!



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

A man is driving a pick-up truck down the road with a bunch of ducks standing in the back. A police officer pulls over the driver, informs him that he is speeding and then asks him where he's going with all those ducks. The driver says that he doesn't know what to do with them anymore. The officer says, "Look, there's a zoo not far from here and that's where you should take them." The man thanks the officer and drives off with his ducks.

The next day the officer again sees the same pick-up truck barreling down the road. This time, though, all the ducks in the back are wearing sunglasses. The officer pulls the driver over and says, "I thought I told you to take those ducks to the zoo!" "I did," said the driver, "but now they want to go to the beach!" 

:glasses::glasses::glasses::glasses:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: !rolling :lol:


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

*Aflac!!!!*


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> *Aflac!!!!*


Gilbert Godfrey wanting to trade in a duck. 
even funnier when you realize that he voices the duck


----------

